# Three wheeler fixer up



## hoghunter242012 (Jan 9, 2012)

hey guys, i got a three wheeler that needs to be fixed up and i need some parts. right now
 i need three new tires
 anyone know where i can get parts for a three wheeler at?
     thanks!


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jan 9, 2012)

ATVWorks.com! They have them all!


----------



## CAL (Jan 9, 2012)

There is a atv junk yard in Tifton,Ga.Can't remember the name but google can.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 9, 2012)

3 wheelers...  Finally able to sport my 3 wheeler avatar again.

Whatcha got?

Why you need new tires? Are the old one's dry rotted? or just warn down?  You can buy tubes for them at TSC and it works well.  

What kind of tread design are you looking for?  Ebay has everything for these things and can be a great resource.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jan 10, 2012)

CAL said:


> There is a atv junk yard in Tifton,Ga.Can't remember the name but google can.



Probably Steve's. Got a bunch of parts but most of the time you could buy the parts new from the dealer for what they want for used stuff.

For tires, Ebay, Rocky Mountain ATV or Dennis Kirk if they have your size on sale. Rocky Mtn had the best price on the last ATV tires I bought. There was a seller on Ebay that had a better price but a week or so after I paid they informed me they didn't actually have the tires and tried to sell me more expensive tires. I got a refund but it delayed my tires and I didn't appreciate them auctioning off tires they didn't have. Check the feedback before you buy on Ebay.


----------



## hoghunter242012 (Jan 10, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> 3 wheelers...  Finally able to sport my 3 wheeler avatar again.
> 
> Whatcha got?
> 
> ...



the tires are dry rotted. 
dang i am ready to get it fixed and take it to the woods.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 10, 2012)

hoghunter242012 said:


> the tires are dry rotted.
> dang i am ready to get it fixed and take it to the woods.



If they're not too bad, use tubes....that would be my suggestion.

What model 3 wheeler you got?


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jan 10, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> What model 3 wheeler you got?



It's a Yamahondasuzukawasaki. 

He could tell you but then...

...well, you know.


----------



## hoghunter242012 (Jan 11, 2012)

its a honda


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jan 11, 2012)

hoghunter242012 said:


> its a honda



Anticipating RJs next question, is it an ATC 70, 90, 110, 125, 185, 200ES, 200X, 250SX, 250R, 350x or some other model I may have missed?

I understand your reluctance to let this top secret info out to the general public but I'm pretty sure RJ won't use the knowledge for evil purposes. I think he's just happy to meet somebody else with a 3 wheeler. Who knows, he may even be able to help you with it if you'll just trust him a little.


----------



## hoghunter242012 (Jan 11, 2012)

lol its not that i dont trust him, i am sure he is a nice guy it is just that i just had it given to me with a "if you can fix you can have it" policy. so i havnt been able to get a good look of it yet.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 12, 2012)

Backlasher82 said:


> Anticipating RJs next question, is it an ATC 70, 90, 110, 125, 185, 200ES, 200X, 250SX, 250R, 350x or some other model I may have missed?
> 
> I understand your reluctance to let this top secret info out to the general public but I'm pretty sure RJ won't use the knowledge for evil purposes. I think he's just happy to meet somebody else with a 3 wheeler. Who knows, he may even be able to help you with it if you'll just trust him a little.





I'm a curious guy.

Thanks for the PM hoghunter...found out its a 200.

I actually don't have any of my 3 wheelers anymore.  Got rid of the 3 I had an got a 4 wheeler....something about the wife and my kids wanting to ride with me.  Also, the 110s that I had didn't have any suspension....and I'm getting older, not younger


The 3 wheelers are a blast....and are a surprisingly agile machine.  My 110 was able to keep up with a lot...just would kill you over bumpy terrain.  Just don't don't don't put your foot down


Alas...throw some pics up if you want.  It might not be pretty, but it is something to be proud of....show it off.  The one in my avatar was pretty beat up when I got it.  Used some silver rustoleum to paint the rims and the pull cord cover.  Recovered the seat....cleaned up the factory paint as best I could...and it looked 20x better.

Good luck!


----------



## hoghunter242012 (Jan 13, 2012)

thanks rj!


----------



## GHartman (Jan 19, 2012)

*Reward for Stolen Three Wheeler*

Anyone tries to sell you parts from a 1984 big red, get their info.  Mine was stolen from my backyard in Perry, GA this past week.  It is in excellent condition. Starts on first pull or push of the button.  No dents barely any scratches.  Just took the original tires off and replaced them with some mud dogs that look like wooley boogers.  The attached picture has the old tires on it.  The back rack is now painted black with a soft black cargo bag lining the inside and there is no longer a gun rack on the front.  Im proud of it and look to find it with revenge.  I have pictures.  If anyone sees this very unique three wheeler out there, please call me at (478) 335-3304. Thanks..


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 19, 2012)

GHartman said:


> Anyone tries to sell you parts from a 1984 big red, get their info.  Mine was stolen from my backyard in Perry, GA this past week.  It is in excellent condition. Starts on first pull or push of the button.  No dents barely any scratches.  Just took the original tires off and replaced them with some mud dogs that look like wooley boogers.  The attached picture has the old tires on it.  The back rack is now painted black with a soft black cargo bag lining the inside and there is no longer a gun rack on the front.  Im proud of it and look to find it with revenge.  I have pictures.  If anyone sees this very unique three wheeler out there, please call me at (478) 335-3304. Thanks..



Wowza..that is clean.

Sorry to hear about it.  Check with your homeowner's policy...might be covered.  They'll say it isn't, but it most likely is.  Check for a thread by inthegarge....he had his 4 wheeler covered by his homeowner's policy after they said it wasn't.

What cc was it?  IRC, the Big Red came in a 185 and 200 cc size displacement.


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 19, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Wowza..that is clean.
> 
> Sorry to hear about it.  Check with your homeowner's policy...might be covered.  They'll say it isn't, but it most likely is.  Check for a thread by inthegarge....he had his 4 wheeler covered by his homeowner's policy after they said it wasn't.
> 
> What cc was it?  IRC, the Big Red came in a 185 and 200 cc size displacement.



The Big Red was a 250cc machine only I believe.

I myself have a '86 200s and my dad has an '84 Big Red.

Both are locked up tight in his shop are are really cool machines to ride.


----------



## coltday (Jan 19, 2012)

This makes me miss my Honda 70. I got it when I was 4 and it didn't take me long to learn to ride it on two wheels, cat walk and climb trees lol. Get it stuck? no problem, had a convenient little handle on the back and just pick the whole thing up!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 20, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> The Big Red was a 250cc machine only I believe.
> 
> I myself have a '86 200s and my dad has an '84 Big Red.
> 
> Both are locked up tight in his shop are are really cool machines to ride.



Not to get into a peeing match over 3 wheelers...but 

From http://www.atv.info/page.cfm?name=ATV Facts

The 1982 ATC200E, a.k.a. Big Red(R), had more of everything necessary to get a host of jobs done. Its 192cc engine and five-speed dual-range gearbox cranked out more power, especially low in the rev band, to make chores such as towing, spraying, seeding and fertilizing easier. An electric starter in addition to the standard recoil system made starting the day as easy as pushing a button. Dual racks and a 9.2-liter storage box made carrying tools, hay bales, fencing and other agricultural essentials easier. A new sealed rear drum brake survived the muddy fields and water crossings, and telescopic-fork front suspension made a day in the saddle that much more comfortable. Big Red added a reverse gear in 1984, and its drive chain was replaced with shaft drive for extra durability and less maintenance.


I could've sworn they made it in 185 as well...but maybe I'm wrong.  Couldn't remember if the Big Red was 250 or 200...but you set me straight on that one.  Looks like most of them came in 250.




Colt...those 70s are pretty cool looking.  The only problem with the 110s and down is that there is no suspension.  Makes them a bumpy ride.


----------



## jclark23 (Jan 20, 2012)

It was a 185s not Big Red...the 200es, 250 Big Red, and 250sx were shaft driven with reverse. There was also a 200m

Jason


----------



## GHartman (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes, thats right.  Mine is/was a 200ES Big Red shaft driven with a hi/lo/reverse and they also have the bigger 250 Big Reds.  When I was a youngen we had a 70, 110, and a 185.  I'll probably move on and get another one but wont lose hope in finding mine.


----------



## coltday (Jan 24, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Not to get into a peeing match over 3 wheelers...but
> 
> From http://www.atv.info/page.cfm?name=ATV Facts
> 
> ...



Haha, no kidding bud! I remember a buddy riding with me when we were around 7 and I was still carrying on a conversation but with no response, after hitting a exposed pine root it mule kicked him right off looked back to see him chasing me!


----------



## Lonesome00 (Feb 9, 2012)

I am glad to see there are others here in GA that have trikes. I freaking love them. I have all Yamahas but I do still remember some about the Hondas I have had. The good thing about Hondas is they made a butt ton of them. So parts are still pretty easy to get.


----------



## cwc (Feb 21, 2012)

I picked up 1 project Big Red 250 and 1 parts bike in the past two weeks.  I got the project running good after a carb rebuild and gas tank cleaning.  Yesterday I even got the parts bike cranked and may restore that one too.  I've owned a handful of old Honda's and just love them.

Project bike I rebuilt the carb on and is running great now






Parts bike I got running yesterday 





125M I had





One I had and wished I kept


----------



## cwc (Feb 21, 2012)

Also since this is the 3 wheeler thread:

I need a set of fenders (cracked up is fine) for a 85-87 Honda Big Red 250 also know as the ATC250es.  If you know of any parts bikes I would be thankful for that info also.
corey


----------



## Lonesome00 (Feb 21, 2012)

That Big Red is nice. I would not mind fanind one myself.


----------



## cwc (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks like a 250sx will be joining my collection soon, fingers crossed!


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 22, 2012)

cwc said:


> I picked up 1 project Big Red 250 and 1 parts bike in the past two weeks.  I got the project running good after a carb rebuild and gas tank cleaning.  Yesterday I even got the parts bike cranked and may restore that one too.  I've owned a handful of old Honda's and just love them.
> 
> Project bike I rebuilt the carb on and is running great now
> 
> ...



Beautiful trikes.

I always thought the 125s had suspension on the front forks.

Ahh, the coveted blue atc. Is that a 110?


----------



## Lonesome00 (Feb 22, 2012)

250SX is a great trike.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 22, 2012)

WoW!! What a cool blast from the past! Nice machines fellas. Shot me back 1984 for just a minute.... Dang I'm getting old.


----------



## cwc (Feb 25, 2012)

The blue was a 110, I think,  and was really nice.  I wished I still had it!

I spent the day working on the parts bike today.  I rewired the pulse generator, put in a new gear shift spring pin, changed the oil, plug, and rebuilt the carb then put it all back together and WA-LA.  This Big Red runs like a top!  I pulled a couple big logs with it and it's a workhorse I don't need two so I'm either going to sell it as is now OR put a new battery, new/or used rear fenders, new front tire and re-cover the seat and then sell it.  That will cost me about another $350-400 and I don't know that it would be worth doing all that just to sell it.  What do ya'll think?


----------



## Lonesome00 (Feb 25, 2012)

The market for old trikes has changed so much over the past few years. Then you could have sold it for a nice profit, now I am not so sure.


----------



## cwc (Feb 26, 2012)

Well, the 250sx came home today.  Not much to do to this one to make it cherry.  Runs out STRONG!


----------



## Lonesome00 (Feb 26, 2012)

That thing looks great. Does it run as good as it looks?


----------



## cwc (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes sir, that trike runs GREAT!  It's got elec start, shaft drive and reverse just like the Big Reds.  Sporty ride for sure.  Not sure how well it would do in mud with those 20" holeshots on the rear.  May end up with some new tires on it before it's over, may not tho.


----------



## Lonesome00 (Feb 27, 2012)

That is something I had to get used to when we moved to GA. Those tires are great for the FL sandy trails we tore through down there. Up here, unless you are riding in south GA, Holshots are not a great choice.


----------



## zedex (Feb 28, 2012)

CAL said:


> There is a atv junk yard in Tifton,Ga.Can't remember the name but google can.



 Steve's Cycle Salvage. Good folks and I always got great prices. Sometimes dealerships cannot get parts for older units and places like Steve's buys out NOS inventories and shop closure stuff. Never- not once- have I been told "can't get it".


----------



## Lonesome00 (Feb 28, 2012)

I think I have heard of that place. I may have to take a trip out there.


----------



## cwc (Mar 5, 2012)

Well after have the 250sx for a couple weeks now I think I like the Big reds better.  I may be putting this one up for sale soon.


----------



## Lonesome00 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'll give you $50.


----------



## cwc (Mar 5, 2012)

LOL, I think I should be able to get a little more out of it than that.


----------



## Lonesome00 (Mar 5, 2012)

I would hope so, that is a very nice trike.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 5, 2012)

Cool thread. I had a big red and it about killed me 6 or 8 times. Six my fault, two those tires. Had a friend that had the 250SX, dropped her down on slicks with an extension, rebuilt the top end, tuned exhaust and ran blue fuel in it. Quick is an understatement.


----------



## cwc (Mar 9, 2012)

cwc said:


> Well after have the 250sx for a couple weeks now I think I like the Big reds better.  I may be putting this one up for sale soon.


Well, I just listed it here for $1650 OBO if any one is interested.  http://www.gon.com/marketplace/listings/40527/honda_atc250sx_3_wheeler












And a group shot.


----------



## Lonesome00 (Mar 9, 2012)

I would really like to get that beat up Big red from you. I hate being broke.

By the way this is my trike project.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=674410


----------



## cwc (Mar 9, 2012)

I think that's my favorite one.  Not scared to use it.


----------



## cwc (Apr 5, 2012)

That "beat up Big red" is progressively taking on a new look!


----------



## Lonesome00 (Apr 6, 2012)

Very nice man.


----------

